# EcoPlus Commercial Air 7 info/feedback



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this air pump?

EcoPlus Commercial Air 7 
Specifications:

* Tube size 3/8" ID
* 280 Watts
* 200 Liter/min output
* Single outlet


Model: 728459 
Manufactured by: EcoPlus 

Thank for any feedback
Mike is S Surrey


----------

